# تضمينه ما أتلفه



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى "تضمينه ما أتلفه في الفقرة التالية؟
الفقرة من كتاب ما لايسع التاجر جهله لعبد الله المصلح وصلاح الصاوي

عوارض الأهلية
تنقسم عوارض الأهلية إلى قسمين:

- عوارض سماوية، وهي التي لا دخل للإنسان في إيجادها كالجنون والإغماء والعته والنوم ومرض الموت.

- عوارض مكتسبة وهي ما كان للإنسان دخل في تحصيلها مثل السكر والسفه والدَّين.

 فالجنون اختلال في العقل ينشأ عنه هيجان، وهو مبطل للأهلية أثناء وجوده، فتبطل به جميع التصرفات وتصبح لاغية لا أثر لها، ولا يتنافى  هذا مع إيجاب الزكاة في أمواله وتضمينه ما أتلفه،
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abbe

أي يجب دفع ثمن ما كسره


----------



## Mejeed

أي أنه ضامن لما تسبب بإتلافه.


----------

